# In love with an Eastern Star



## Mark Petro (Jul 12, 2019)

OK, I know it’s way off topic. But I have fallen in love with an Eastern Star. I feel as though she has the same feelings for me, but she is the widow of a Master Mason! Am I breaking my vows?  Should I tell her that I feel the same way about her that she does about me? Should I tell her how I feel about her, my heart is telling me something that my vows  feel as though I cannot proceed. Please give me some advice Brothers, Part of me tells me that her husband would not want her to be alone, but I cannot intrude on the relationship of a widow and her Master Mason husband!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 12, 2019)

How would you be breaking your vow?
Nothing unlawful about dating a widow....

You are overthinking here IMHO.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 12, 2019)

Unless you plan on taking her by force you aren’t breaking your vows (at least the version I was obliged by).


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 12, 2019)

Mark Petro said:


> Should I tell her that I feel the same way about her that she does about me? Should I tell her how I feel about her


Yes!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 12, 2019)

Mark Petro said:


> OK, I know it’s way off topic. But I have fallen in love with an Eastern Star. I feel as though she has the same feelings for me, but she is the widow of a Master Mason! Am I breaking my vows?  Should I tell her that I feel the same way about her that she does about me? Should I tell her how I feel about her, my heart is telling me something that my vows  feel as though I cannot proceed. Please give me some advice Brothers, Part of me tells me that her husband would not want her to be alone, but I cannot intrude on the relationship of a widow and her Master Mason husband!


All the very best of luck to the both of you! Dinner and a show is always good


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 17, 2019)

Mark Petro said:


> OK, I know it’s way off topic. But I have fallen in love with an Eastern Star. I feel as though she has the same feelings for me, but she is the widow of a Master Mason! Am I breaking my vows?  Should I tell her that I feel the same way about her that she does about me? Should I tell her how I feel about her, my heart is telling me something that my vows  feel as though I cannot proceed. Please give me some advice Brothers, Part of me tells me that her husband would not want her to be alone, but I cannot intrude on the relationship of a widow and her Master Mason husband!



They have no relationship anymore if he has passed away. Till death do us part. There is nothing illegal or immoral about dating a deceased Mason's former wife. 

Marriage is a very earthly thing. If there is an afterlife, I doubt our dearly departed are in heaven sitting around jealous and concerned about those left behind. Its all a bit more grand than our minds can wrap around it I would imagine.


----------

